# Miss Universe 2011 - Swim Suit Portraits - 139x Update



## Cordoba (14 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## Punisher (14 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miss Universe 2011 - Swim Suit Portraits - 89x*

sehr lecker


----------



## General (14 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miss Universe 2011 - Swim Suit Portraits - 89x*

Ich hätte da meine Favoritin


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miss Universe 2011 - Swim Suit Portraits - 89x*

the blonde from Serbia is my favorite:thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Miraculix (14 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miss Universe 2011 - Swim Suit Portraits - 89x*

:thx: für die hübschesten Ladies!

...unsere Miss Germany scheint den Selben Schneider zu haben wie so manche ihrer Konkurrentinnen


----------



## Nrocs (15 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miss Universe 2011 - Swim Suit Portraits - 89x*

Hm? Keine Kandidatin aus Österreich? :/


----------



## Michisuperfreak (15 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miss Universe 2011 - Swim Suit Portraits - 89x*

Holy shit !!!


----------



## beachkini (16 Sep. 2011)

*x50*

*Valeria Bystritskaia*


> Valeria Bystritskaia (* 20. Juni 1986 in Moskau, Russland) ist eine deutsche Schönheitskönigin.[1] Sie wurde bei der Miss Universe Germany-Endrunde anlässlich der Berlin Fashion Week am 7. Juli 2011 zur *Miss Universe 2011 in Deutschland* gewählt.
> 
> Damit vertritt die gebürtige Russin[2] Deutschland bei der Wahl zur Miss Universum 2011 am 12. September 2011 in São Paulo, Brasilien. Sie ist 25 Jahre alt, 176 cm groß und hat die Körpermaße 86-60-90. Sie lebt zurzeit in Karlsruhe.





 

 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Q (16 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miss Universe 2011 - Swim Suit Portraits - 89x*



Gollum schrieb:


> the blonde from Serbia is my favorite:thumbup: :thx:




ok der Rest schaut dann mal beim Q vorbei  :thx:


----------



## Maus68 (17 Sep. 2011)

Super mix. Danke.


----------



## stephan1702 (17 Sep. 2011)

wow.klasse bilder


----------



## Navajo (18 Sep. 2011)

Sind schon 'n paar Nette dabei. Libanon und Ägypten z.B.


----------



## Tom G. (19 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miss Universe 2011 - Swim Suit Portraits - 89x*



Gollum schrieb:


> the blonde from Serbia is my favorite:thumbup: :thx:





General schrieb:


> Ich hätte da meine Favoritin



Ihr Glücklichen! Ich kann mich schon wieder NICHT entscheiden .... (???) :thumbup:

Trotzdem: Vielen Dank für die nette Auswahl!


----------



## Rollii (19 Sep. 2011)

geile Schlampe


----------



## quimbes (19 Sep. 2011)

Cordoba schrieb:


> ​


Ich würde sie alle wählen, jede hat ihren Charme:!


----------

